
Help Startups Growths - Komagain
http://bae360.com
======
Komagain
For many start-ups, the flaws in their accounting software begin to manifest
as they approach one of the most important steps in the growth of any young
busines—the initial public offering. [https://bae360.com](https://bae360.com)
helps them to resolv lack.

~~~
gus_massa
Post that are not in English are usually ignored or flagged. Do you have a
version in English?

It looks like a landing page for two (internal?) tools for business, but I
don't see how this is related to IPOs.

